# Professional photos of Buster



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Took Buster into a studio a couple of months ago to get his photo taken professionally and finally got them back. These are just photos of them so mightn't be as clear


















Yes this is me I wasn't even meant to be in the shoot but this was just too sweet









And the whole thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

aw they are lovely pictures x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are I had a hard time picking just three there were so many wonderful photos


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Awww gorgeous pics.


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous pics!!!!!!!!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I think the guy did a great job course he had a wonderful model


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you I love them he did a really good job given Buster kept getting distracted and trying to break into the cupboard where the balls were


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

These are really ace and he is SO sweet! I'd be over the moon with these if they were mine


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He is a sweetie unless you're a cat . Thank you


----------

